# X850 XT GraKa-Problem



## MontyBurns (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem, habe in mein System (AMD 3000+, XP Pro, NT 420W,K8N Neo3) eine neue Grafikkarte (Powercoler x850 xt, PCIE) eingebaut. Habe erst die mitgelieferten treiber, dann die neuesten treiber installiert und ausprobiert. Trotzdem bricht die Graka bei hohen belastungen (3dmark, quake 4, doom3) trotz guter fps zusammen. Teilweise muß ich dann das system neu starten, teilweise startet sich die Graka wieder von selber und bringt dann die meldung "Vpu-Recover hat ihren Grafikbeschleuniger zurückgesetzt, da dieser nicht mehr auf die Befehle des Bildschirmtreibers reagierte".
Wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

grüße
Monty


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2006)

Netzteil genug Reserven ? Eigene Stromleitung nur für GPU ? mfg chmee


----------



## Gudy (27. Januar 2006)

würde auch schauen ob das Netzteil genug leistung liefert, wie viel hat es denn?
ich denk mal das es ein GK tausch war, würde einfach alle treiber deinstallieren, am besten im abgesichertem Modus und dann noch ein tool nutzen was treiber reste findet und dann neu installieren. Auch wenn ich nicht denk das das helfen wird *gg*


----------



## MontyBurns (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo allerseits.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe .. das Netzteil hat 420 Watt - werde das mal aufstocken und hoffen, dass es daran gelegen hat.

grüße
Monty


----------

